# *.dsg format in Wilcom and on Tajima



## roggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi!

Customer sent us some files in .dsg format that my Wilcom ES3 does not open. I searched the forum and the web but found nothing.

We also use Tajima machines that don't seem to read this format, so I don't want to put it on there in case it screws something up as I have no way of knowing the details of the design.

Is there a free program I could use to open and save .dsg as .dst or some other format that Tajima machines recognize?

Thanks for your help, much appreciated!

Igor


----------



## fastfood (May 11, 2012)

Howdy,
It's an Embird file, the Embird demo is available on their page, maybe allows you to save it in a different format.

good luck!


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

It's also the design file for Stitch Era. Google Stitch Era Universal


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Check your PM's.


----------



## roggie (Jan 5, 2017)

fastfood said:


> Howdy,
> It's an Embird file, the Embird demo is available on their page, maybe allows you to save it in a different format.
> 
> good luck!


Doesn't work in Embird, doesn't even recognize it


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

i would just ask them to send you the dst file. that is what you need...that's what they should have sent.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

DSG is native to Sierra products, I am not aware or any other software that can open them. I can also confirm that Stitch Era can only open a dsg that was created in Era, it cannot open a file that was created in Embroidery Office, at least every one I tried failed.


----------



## roggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you all for your help, we finally bought the software that can modify and save these .dsg files, and it's working perfect!

We bought it after recommendation from our customer who we will be working for on this 'line' of clothing.

I don't want to break the forum rules and I'm not sure if it is OK for me to write which software it is without breaking them (I'm not affiliated with them nor do I get anything from this - we also had to buy the software  )
@digidana: This would be OK if it was just one file. We are working on a whole line of products and have to be able to open .dsg files, as this is the only format that is stored in their (huge!) database.

In the end, thank you again, you have all been very helpful.

Have a nice day 


Igor


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you ended up buying Embroidery Office, you have my condolences. It may allow you to open the files you need but I can honestly say, in my 40+ years of working with computer software, it is without a doubt the most frustrating software I've ever had to use. Hopefully you have better luck with it than I and all the other people whom Sierra has told "you are the only having a problem" have had...


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

DSG is the condensed file for Sierra (stitch ERA or Embroidery Office). These are not user friendly software and quality is really cheap. Well best of luck


----------



## roggie (Jan 5, 2017)

tfalk said:


> If you ended up buying Embroidery Office, you have my condolences. It may allow you to open the files you need but I can honestly say, in my 40+ years of working with computer software, it is without a doubt the most frustrating software I've ever had to use. Hopefully you have better luck with it than I and all the other people whom Sierra has told "you are the only having a problem" have had...


We bought Fortron Manager, which is meant for ZSK machines I think (I'm not sure, as we have Tajimas). It is not Wilcom, of course, but it does its intended job. For now I am very satisfied with lettering service, its different than Wilcom but both have their good and bad sides. It will take me some time to fully grasp its possibilites, though..


----------

